# Beyond the Gates of Hell: Hellarity Benifit



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 28, 2010)

This friday January 29th, come support the historic Hellarity house with your presence and your money. All proceeds go to funding eviction defense. There will be bands (fuck it, bring yours and play), food, booze, possibly a date auction (you can take one of us smelly mother fuckers to your parents for dinner), and all sorts of fun stuff. Noon to Midnight, 836 57th St, N. Oakland.


----------

